# Clorox



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 11, 2011)

I e-mailed clorox about how to remove any chlorine left on wine bottles after washing with clorox. 

FYI

There first reply:
Reference Number: 6529596

Dear Mr. Weakley,


Thank you for contacting us.

Used according to directions, Clorox Regular Bleach is excellent for sanitizing dishes. For best results, wash and thoroughly rinse your dishes/wine bottles first, then soak them for five to ten minutes in a solution of one tablespoon of bleach to one gallon of hot water. You may allow the dishes to drain dry without rinsing off the sanitizing solution.

If you have a dishwasher, you can still use Clorox Regular Bleach for cleaning and stain removal. Simply add a solution of one teaspoon of bleach to a cup of water to the machine at the beginning of the wash cycle.

Clorox Regular Bleach should not be used on silverware or utensils made of aluminum or steel. These metals will tend to discolor from repeated exposure to a bleach solution. Utensils such as these should be disinfected by scalding.

After requesting more detail, 
There 2nd reply:

Reference Number: 6529596

Dear Mr. Weakley,


Thank you for contacting us about your Clorox Bleach. We always appreciate hearing from our consumers. Normally when the bleach sanitizing solution is used on dishes, there is no residue remaining on the dishes. If you choose to perform a clean water rinse after the 5 minutes wait time, a single clean water rinse will be sufficient. 


Again, thank you for contacting us.


----------



## joea132 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think we had gone over this in another thread how bleach should *NOT* be used in a winery setting *at all. *

Check out this article I pulled out of another thread. 
http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/FS/FS-50-W.pdf


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah - I wouldn't use it either.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 11, 2011)

Not that I'm going to, but if I did use it, what adverse effects could I expect?

Semper Fi


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 11, 2011)

I had gotten some carboys that had some kind of growth in them so I added a few drops of bleach to the soaking but rinsed many times and allowed to dry. Then when I went to use them they were soap and water then sulfite washed.

Agree no bleach "normally".


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

Steve I can see your purpose for it and I have gotten some used carboys that could have used it also. I instead chose star san and oxy-clean.
For everyday sanitizing purposes this should not even be an option. I have too much time tied up in my wine to have something happen to it because of a risk I took that I was aware of.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2011)

Cork taint in your wine.

Would that be enough to steer you away?



Bud said:


> Not that I'm going to, but if I did use it, what adverse effects could I expect?
> 
> Semper Fi


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 11, 2011)

How do you use oxy-clean? Please, in detail.

Semper Fi


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

I use about 3 Tbs per gallon for cleaning and sanitizing. It is comparable to one step but I do rinse it off. I use kmeta for all final sanitizing steps.


----------



## robie (Apr 11, 2011)

Like MIke said, cork taint is a serious problem. It is almost an absolute if you rinse your corks in any kind of chlorine-based solution or if any traces of it is left in your wine bottles. Just don't use it around wine.

Oxyclean is the basis of most wine-related cleansers, like B-Brite, which we use in home wine making. 

I don't know for sure what is included in some of the oxyclean products you buy at the grocery stores. It might be worthwhile to read the ingredients to make sure it is just plain oxyclean. What is good for your laundry may or may not be good for your wine. 

Also, if you leave an oxyclean solution in a container too long, it forms a thin film that is hard to get off. So when you use it, rinse it soon and thoroughly.


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 11, 2011)

We had a local company that manufacturered some of the ingredients in Oxyclean. On occassion I was sent out to snake their sewers. My snake always came out nice and clean and really shiny. It only lasted a day or two until I would have to unlog someones log.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2011)

twistedvine said:


> it only lasted a day or two until i would have to unlog someones log.


 



eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

MITIN


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 12, 2011)

twistedvine said:


> unlog .




I meant to say UNCLOG


----------



## grapeman (Apr 12, 2011)

So you meant Unclog the log? Just as bad......


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 12, 2011)

grapeman said:


> So you meant Unclog the log? Just as bad......




I guess when you put it that way, it is gross.

Someone once asked me how I can stand the smell. Well after awhile you get used to it and now it just smells like MONEY!!!


----------



## bdcl1977 (Apr 13, 2011)

....................Cha.....Ching.......!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 13, 2011)




----------

